

Google Taps StackOverflow as Official Android Dev Support - jot
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/stackoverflow-android-support.php

======
ptomato
Another nail in the coffin of Google Groups as a useful method of
communication.

~~~
jamesbritt
Apples and oranges. I don't see SO as being useful for prolonged discussion,
not does it convey any sense of a close-knit community.

Also, I get Google Group messages in my Thunderbird in-box so I don't have to
keep checking to see if there's anything new and I can filter, save, highlight
items as I see fit. I much prefer mailing lists over bulletin boards, and SO
is much like the latter.

------
johns
And then someone started <http://www.forceclose.com/> for Android questions
using StackExchange

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
I have a feeling that forceclose is targetting the AOSP style builds and
users, such as Cyanogen Mod. I hardly think official Android support will ever
touch that segment of the community.

~~~
johns
I have no idea what any of that means :)

~~~
jcl
AOSP = Android Open Source Project. He's suggesting that forceclose is more to
help people modify the Android operating system than to help people write
Android applications.

~~~
johns
Thanks. I'm unfamiliar with the Android dev landscape and only posted it since
I saw it on Twitter earlier and thought it was related.

------
rayvega
Stackoverflow is supposedly one of the more popular Q&A sites for IPhone
developers:

<http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2009/06/podcast-57/>

 _...Stack Overflow has become a very popular destination for iPhone
development. This is completely accidental, but it is a valid reflection of
the vibrant and growing iPhone development community. If you’re an iPhone
developer, check out the Mobile Orchard website and podcast, which even has a
best of Stack Overflow for iPhone developers!..._

------
credo
I remember reading that StackOverflow was built on the .NET platform.

If that is correct, it is interesting that Google would not just give up on
Google groups, but move to a solution that is built on top of Microsoft's
platform

~~~
eli
Why would it matter what stack the platform is using?

(Which reminds me, does Hotmail still run on Solaris?)

~~~
credo
clearly, it matters to you since you're bringing up the question of Hotmail.
Btw Hotmail was acquired by Microsoft and Microsoft began porting it to
Windows many years ago. They never intended to keep it running on a non-
windows platform.

~~~
InclinedPlane
You make it sound as though google bought stackoverflow, that is not the case,
they are merely buying branding for a set of tags on stackoverflow (something
that adobe and red-gate have already done).

~~~
credo
I'm sure no one thinks that Google bought the company.

Google had a choice of multiple solutions. They chose the one that was built
on .NET. Clearly, the primary reason they picked StackOverflow is because they
like the solution provided by StackOverflow (and this doesn't say that Google
would prefer .NET themselves, in fact, it is safe to assume that they
wouldn't)

My point is that this decision is just another example of how anti-msft people
are wrong when they say that .NET/Windows is not a good or viable platform

~~~
djb_hackernews
I wouldn't construe this as an endorsement of the platform. More of an
endorsement of the execution.

